# Energy Take1 Center Speaker wiring problem



## billviverette (Aug 20, 2016)

I hope this is not considered off topic, as it seemed the best forum to ask for assistance.

The front of my Energy 1 center speaker fell off, pulling all of the wiring loose. So I have 4 wires - blue, red, black and white - and 3 speakers (2 mid and 1 tweeter?) that need reconnecting. 

The 2 midrange speakers are connected with a white wire, so I assume I will connect the white wire to either.

I would appreciate any knowledgeable advice!

TIA,
Bill


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

billviverette said:


> The 2 midrange speakers are connected with a white wire, so I assume I will connect the white wire to either.


Hi Bill,

That wire is the key, how on earth did _it_ get disconnected completely??? It should be the "jumper" between the 2 mids, as they appear to be wired in series. So that wire should run from the - (negative) of one mid to the + (positive) of the other (hence the puzzle on how it would have come off, vs all the others which connect to XO board).
Your best bet is always to contact manufacturer for schematic, but.....
Most likely red/black is +/- for tweeter. White (from XO board) goes to either mid + (pick one, call it mid1), white jumper goes *from that same mid1* - to other mid (call it 2) +, then blue connects to mid 2 -
First thing would be to connect red/black to tweeter and _gently_ raise volume. Should here treble, no bass, not "dull" sound. Then hook up mids.
Good luck.

cheers


----------



## billviverette (Aug 20, 2016)

Many thanks! I will proceed, and with proper caution.

I was unclear when I spoke of white wire connection between speakers, as it is intact.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree...proceed with caution. I'm sure they will have an easy way to get you up and running!


----------



## t-sing19 (Nov 13, 2019)

This same thing has just happened to me with my Energy Take 1, center speaker. How did you wire yours to fix the issue?


----------



## 241 (Dec 21, 2019)

I just fixed my center Energy speaker. Hope these photos help. On the center tweeter the blue wire goes to the white tape node and the white wire goes to the black tape node. Look closely at the photos and you’ll see what I’m talking about.


----------

